# wanted/acreage,house,geauga county/ohio



## brian mcf (Feb 21, 2006)

looking for a small farm,over 11 acres.house,barn, pastures.anybody know of anything.please let me know.thanks,brian


----------



## keljonma (Dec 27, 2006)

I have worked with the broker at this site and found her to be honest and trustworthy. I am not related and don't get anything if you contact her or one of her agents.

www.farmsandacreageforsale.com


----------

